# someone tell me about milking nigerian dwarfs?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

never really seen any nigi's before. can someone give me some info about em? i know alot about milking and goats. but are the teats little or the same size as a standard goat? :help: :doh: :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That will depend all on the genetics and breeding behind the goats. Some nigerians have tiny teats...some have teats the same size as some standard breeds. It's the same thing you would see in standards.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hi5:


KW Farms said:


> That will depend all on the genetics and breeding behind the goats. Some nigerians have tiny teats...some have teats the same size as some standard breeds. It's the same thing you would see in standards.


Genetics! :thumbup:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi
I've got 4 does...3 are ist freshners.
Nashoba - one doe that I've been milking since March - still giving 5+ cups/day at only one milking. Her teats are a handful - about the size of a Jersey Cow. Milk just pours out of her. She's a first freshner.

Trace - 5 years old - is a fairly easiy milker - teats are about an inch and a half long..one orafice is off center a bit [i tend to squirt milk up my sleeve if I'm not careful] She has an ability to hold back milk for her kids.

Avalon -first freshner- has a great, firmly attached udder and small teats...not too easy to milk especially when full. I need to grasp the lower part of her udder in order to milk easier. A bit of a brat on the milk stand...I'm milking her half full so that we can both get used to it.

Willow - first freshner - just starting to milk her a bit - her kids are only 1 month old. she has a nice udder, nice teats like her Mom, Trace, large orafices and nice milk flow.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the info  please keep it coming. 
what is average milk production for NDs? in one day? in one milking?
i'm just wondering if it would really be worth milking them. b/c i used to get about one quart each morning and each night from FF saanens. so...?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

RunAround here has an ND doe that gives (or gave  ) about a gallon a day. Mine (FF and second freshener) each gave about 4 cups a day right after freshening and now, 6 months later, have gone down to half that. Any more goats I buy will be from does that give at least 1/2 gal. or so a day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GENETICS play a big role in wether or not a ND doe will be a prolific producer with an easily milked set of teats.

I have a FF here that has a very easily milked udder, and at her peak with milking once a day while still nursing her twins, she was giving just over 3 cups on an 8 hour fill. My 5th F at peak with once a day milkings while feeding kids was giving 4 cups....with an 8 hour fill.
Once I started twice a day with both does I was getting a little more than 2 quarts 2x a day, with my older doe giving 3 cups per milking and the young one giving 2 cups.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hm... also what are good prices for them? good producer vs okay producer? buck vs wether? doelings vs adult does? etc. thanks!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

You're going to see a broad range of prices around here...

In my looking I have seen listings for a doe from $100 to $700. Obviously, in that range you have milker/unregistered through show quality. Prices can go higher if you broaden your search outside of DelMarVa.

Wethers $25 through $100s

Bucks are same as the does.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Test size is generally smaller then a standard dairy goat this is just because they are smaller goats.

Amount of milk varries as you can see and those high producers are much harder to find and especially for a cheep price. My does are more on the 1-2 cup per milking averaging out to about a quart a day. The more lactations the more milk on average you will get. If milk is your main concern Nigerians may not be for you. 

As to price: this is how I tend to explain to to people who ask me "so how much does a Nigerian dwarf go for?"

Prices are based on quality
Fair: 200-250
Good: 250-300
Great: 300-500
excellent: 500 and up

Now you will get some great goats that for for 200 so its all about looking for that deal and really knowing what you are looking for.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very good explanation Stacey...I think those prices are right on too! :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had Nigies now for almost a year, and I'm now milking 3 does, twice daily. I get around a quart morning and a quart evening ... that's all 3 combined, BUT I still have a doeling suckling on 2 of the does!. Two of the does are first freshners, and the other one is a 3 year old, but this is her first year milking. They are about the size of German shepherds .. some longer and taller, others shorter both ways... But they are easy to handle and all of mine have very sweet natures. The milk is absolulely delicious... my neighbor claims it's the best goat milk he's ever had! 
Their teats are from 1 1/2 inch to 2 1/2 inch... but they are not hard to milk. Hope that all helps...


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have only had nigerians, but I talked to someone who had both nigerians and standard size goats. She said, that nigerians may have smaller teats, but they milk out easier then her standards, I think it has to do with the size of orifice.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I have only milked Nigerians and Pygmy goats. Nigerians are special and their milk is exceptional. Rich and sweet. Makes great kefir and yogurt. I milk three at present and get about a quart. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------

